# A nice bit of cast Banksia nut



## wombat (Oct 9, 2013)

I've done a couple of banksia nuts before, but I got lucky with this one, the cut was right on the transition point, so it ended up with lots figure.

The frame is the "Goblet" in a splitframe of Spotted gum. The banksia was pressure cast with a blue mica dyed resin, The butt cap is maple with blue paper mycarta and brass lanyard. 

[attachment=32454] [attachment=32455]

Even ended up with a bit of book matching.

[attachment=32456] [attachment=32457]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice Walter  I really like the blue in that pod, It really sets it off!
Scott


----------



## wombat (Oct 9, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Beautiful! Do you have any tutorials



Thanks
I'm not sure what you mean by a tutorial? But I did post a build log on here somewhere


----------



## wombat (Oct 9, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > goslin99 said:
> ...



I found it!! http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4650

Technically speaking splitting the frame isn't necessary, but if you get a fork hit don't be surprised if it breaks. Take a look here http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/streng.html
The board should be 3/4 to 1 inch thick. Hope this gets you started.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 10, 2013)

That is really cool and I agree with Scott the blue in the pod makes it pop!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice craftsmanship! A fine weapon indeed....


----------



## wombat (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.
fortunately or unfortunately, I'm not sure which but it sold already. So I only have the weekend left to enjoy it!!


----------



## wombat (Oct 10, 2013)

That demends on how thick your boards are to start with. 3/4 inch is considered a minimum thickness.

[attachment=32494] [attachment=32495]


----------

